# new in town id like to introduce my self and mabey get a little help/suggestions



## gmeyers (Apr 9, 2017)

hey so I'm new here I currently weigh 223 I'm 5,11 and I'm bulky I got some decent muscle mass and muscle tone what I'm looking to do is get cut up in the next couple of months id like to drop down to 200 and just get real tone for the summer I was thinking about running clen and mabey mast but I'm currently looking for a good source also I'm just real open to any suggestions right now any supplements that have actually worked for anyone and they got real results I'm open to dieting what evers clever


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## so1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome....  Check out our nutrition forum too.


----------



## gmeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

no doubt thank you


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

